# Fitting a tow bar to a Hymer 534



## 94775 (May 1, 2005)

Looking at a Hymer 534 at the moment. I will be using it to tow my race car. All up with trailer and car the tow weight will be about 1500 kgs. Now I have towed this combo with ford, mercedes and peugeot estates with no problems, but wonder if a motorhome will be a different story.

My concerns are with the availability of suitable tow bar fitting kits, so any suggestions or pointers will be appreciated.

Also the rear of Hymer motorhomes look to be quite high up. are there any special considerations I should be making?

Thanks in advance

Dan


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Most motorhome tow bars are tailor made by specialist such as TowTal -think thats the name Stoke On Trent and they take into consideration overhang etc. There are plenty of Hymers pulling trailers - boats cars etc, so if its done right you shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## 94775 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, the TowTal website is just what I was looking for.


----------

